# SIMA Memebers



## ferdinand711 (Oct 25, 2006)

Any SIMA members out there willing to be used as reference for their ongoing referral program?


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

ferdinand711;840804 said:


> Any SIMA members out there willing to be used as reference for their ongoing referral program?


Where is everybody?? I can't believe nobody has noticed this yet? You must all be out working. hehehehe. I guess it pays to come home early.

Well, you can use me if you want, but I don't really care. I'm sure there will be others here this evening fighting for the chance. payup

If you do, use McGuire Seasonal Services as the name for reference.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

MSS Mow;840826 said:


> Where is everybody?? I can't believe nobody has noticed this yet? You must all be out working. hehehehe. I guess it pays to come home early.
> 
> Well, you can use me if you want, but I don't really care. I'm sure there will be others here this evening fighting for the chance. payup
> 
> If you do, use McGuire Seasonal Services as the name for reference.


Hit the road bad seed!

I'll take over from here. wesport

I would be honored if you use me.:salute:


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

grandview;840974 said:


> Hit the road bad seed!
> 
> I'll take over from here.
> 
> I would be honored if you use me.


:laughing:

I've been called A LOT of things in my life, but a bad seed is a new one. I'll consider that a compliment coming from you. 

Honored my fat azz! You just want the money. You snooze, you lose pal. I spoke up first, so bug off. :waving: hehehehe


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Where in the world have you been?

GV and others with no class have been whoring for this for over a month now.


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

Mark Oomkes;841095 said:


> Where in the world have you been?
> 
> GV and others with no class have been whoring for this for over a month now.


I figured it would be kinda funny to see the responses from those who were fighting for the referrals to step in today when I saw the chance. :laughing: It didn't take long, as you noticed GV was quick to pounce. :bluebounc


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

I'll put my name in the hat.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

JD Dave;841539 said:


> I'll put my name in the hat.


Isn't that toque?tymusic


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

grandview;841598 said:


> Isn't that toque?tymusic


I think you spelled it wrong. xysport


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

It's only $50... but I'll take it...Ok...Use me...Use Me...PLEASE... I need the $50....


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

I need all the help i can get, with the low bids I have been getting beat by. Aaron Burkart.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Mark Oomkes;841704 said:


> I think you spelled it wrong. xysport


Nope.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

Hey GV thats my tuque


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Has any one seen the leader borad? Is on the SIMA site... just wanted to know who had the most?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Clapper&Company;842234 said:


> Has any one seen the leader borad? Is on the SIMA site... just wanted to know who had the most?


You and me are tied,and not to each other!


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

When did that happen?

I guess I better start trying


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

According to the news letter today:

4-Rich Arlington
3-Clapper
3-Grand View
3-J. Peterson

grandview has been working it hard.......thought you would have more.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

TCLA;843301 said:


> According to the news letter today:
> 
> 4-Rich Arlington
> 3-Clapper
> ...


If they don't use me as a referral they may end up with Clapper as their "plow Buddy" and we don't want that now,do we?

PS If you join SIMA use me as a referral and get a discounted membership.(Grandview)
www.sima.org


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Hey chief....how do ya like my new sig! wesport



grandview;843367 said:


> PS If you join SIMA use me as a referral and get a discounted membership.(Grandview)
> www.sima.org


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Thank You,for everyone who uses me as a referral I will send you 1.00 ,I know how to spread the wealth!


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

grandview;843367 said:


> If they don't use me as a referral they may end up with Clapper as their "plow Buddy" and we don't want that now,do we?
> 
> PS If you join SIMA use me as a referral and get a discounted membership.(Grandview)
> www.sima.org


Whats wrong with that?

All they would get from you is photo swaping!!


----------



## sparky8370 (Nov 26, 2007)

grandview;843428 said:


> Thank You,for everyone who uses me as a referral I will send you 1.00 ,I know how to spread the wealth!


Wealth re-distribution? All you got to do now is avoid paying your taxes, call it an "honest mistake" and you could be in line for the next nobama cabinet position.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

sparky8370;843510 said:


> Wealth re-distribution? All you got to do now is avoid paying your taxes, call it an "honest mistake" and you could be in line for the next nobama cabinet position.


That would be "Snow Czar" to you!wesport

PS do you need a referral for SIMA membership?


----------



## sparky8370 (Nov 26, 2007)

grandview;843513 said:


> That would be "Snow Czar" to you!wesport
> 
> PS do you need a referral for SIMA membership?


 I don't plow for money. I found this site a long time ago while looking for info on my plow and enjoy shootin the poop. I used to plow muni a long time ago. I've been thinking about adding plowing to my GL though. I am an electrician and on my policy they checked the "no" box for snowplowing. I'm too cautious, so I won't do it without proper coverage. I only plow 6 or 7 driveways regularly, and two of them are mine and the rest are family. Last year I was asked to be on call for my buddy's company, but he didn't end up needing me.

I do miss it sometimes when there is a huge storm lasting several days. The funny thing is, that friend used to help me out. He's about 4 years younger than me and he fell in love with it while helping me. He was only 15 when he started. He was begging to ride along and help out, my cousin said he can't afford to pay another guy. He said he doesn't want pay, he just wants to help. My cousin wanted to hire him after the first couple storms (but he was too young) and said he was worth more than some of the other people. In one particular case, he was crawling around under my truck trying to fix a hydraulic pump in 8" of snow that had been turned to slush. It was nasty.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

EVERYONE.....make sure you tell SIMA to NOT publish your personal information on google....or your e-mail, home address, and phone number, will all be on google as free info fro ANYONE...Also tell them to NOT allow your e-mail to be published unless you want 2-4 SIMA related JUNK mails every week. Offers from OTHER sima members selling you everything under the sun......how many times do i need to say i DON'T need a new bobcat or new bussiness cards, ect, ect, ect.

The coat is not a coat.....it's a shirt.....my flannel shirt is thicker....it's just a zip long sleeve shirt. VERY VERY cheap made stuff........horribly cheap...

I'm sorry, i was really not impressed with sima at all.........they have some good stuff but what i posted above REALLY surprised me when i joined..... seems like a good idea if they got some decent garments and protected out privacy better.

Of course if you want your business published it's cool...but i used my home address and number and was not happy it was on Google. SIMA never told me about that.....


----------



## EcoGreen Serv (Oct 26, 2009)

Neige;842157 said:


> Hey GV thats my tuque


I thought this was


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Dissociative;924206 said:


> The coat is not a coat.....it's a shirt.....my flannel shirt is thicker....it's just a zip long sleeve shirt. VERY VERY cheap made stuff........horribly cheap...


No wonder JD.Dave is giving a free coat out with anyone who uses his name to join sima.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Holy crap boys it's sure a heck of alot better then nothing........................
I have a SIMA sweater that I won and its great...


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Grassman09;924297 said:


> No wonder JD.Dave is giving a free coat out with anyone who uses his name to join sima.


You my friend have crossed the line and I'm not joking. As far as the coat goes it's nice for what it is. I'm making nothing on this deal unless I win. I get $50 for every refferal and the coat cost's me $40 plus shipping, so how am I being the bad guy. Anybody that thinks I screwed them please send me the coat back and I'll send them $50 cash. For some reason people coming on here and complaining about something that was free really pisses me off.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Dissociative;924206 said:


> EVERYONE.....make sure you tell SIMA to NOT publish your personal information on google....or your e-mail, home address, and phone number, will all be on google as free info fro ANYONE...Also tell them to NOT allow your e-mail to be published unless you want 2-4 SIMA related JUNK mails every week. Offers from OTHER sima members selling you everything under the sun......how many times do i need to say i DON'T need a new bobcat or new bussiness cards, ect, ect, ect.
> 
> The coat is not a coat.....it's a shirt.....my flannel shirt is thicker....it's just a zip long sleeve shirt. VERY VERY cheap made stuff........horribly cheap...
> 
> ...


Like I said in the other thread take your email address out of your sig and then you won't get so much crap email. Everything Sima sends out you can unsubscribe to it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Grassman09;924297 said:


> No wonder JD.Dave is giving a free coat out with anyone who uses his name to join sima.


Hey Dave, what color is Clearlane?

Still waiting for an answer.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

JD Dave;924553 said:


> You my friend have crossed the line and I'm not joking.


  What you can dish it but cant take it now? I could care less about a free coat Dave. I didn't join for a freebie from you. I joined because I want to learn more about the industry. It has nothing to do with you.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Mark Oomkes;924739 said:


> Hey Dave, what color is Clearlane?
> 
> Still waiting for an answer.


:laughing: :laughing:


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;924739 said:


> Hey Dave, what color is Clearlane?
> 
> Still waiting for an answer.


:laughing::laughing: 

Is it pink Mark?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Grassman09;924759 said:


> :laughing::laughing:
> 
> Is it pink Mark?


In your rainbow colored world.


----------



## JR Snow Removal (Jul 16, 2008)

Does everyone get a coat that joins or just the ones that use JD Dave?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

JR Snow Removal;925096 said:


> Does everyone get a coat that joins or just the ones that use JD Dave?


Just me and it's more of a sweater.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

JD Dave;925161 said:


> Just me and it's more of a sweater.


I joined, where's my sweater?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Mark Oomkes;925179 said:


> I joined, where's my sweater?


Your a Charter member, what ever the heck that means.  If your nice I might trade you one for a green sweater.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

JD Dave;925188 said:


> Your a Charter member, what ever the heck that means.  If your nice I might trade you one for a green sweater.


It means I'm speshul.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;925084 said:


> In your rainbow colored world.


I know you were hoping I'd say clear Mark. I know its green. 
Whats your address I'll stop by sometime.

I guess I cant get a Ebling blade from you now Dave?


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

- I cant wait to read these responces...

Are you sure its not brown LOL


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Triple L;925264 said:


> - I cant wait to read these responces...
> 
> Are you sure its not brown LOL


Trial Use of "ClearLane" in the SOUTH EAST PORTION OF VAUGHAN

Cargil Company

The product is called ClearLane and has a very distinct *GREEN*color, which officials say help in treating the roads

Yea cant wait chad..   

You are thinking of Magic Salt, Ice ban Geo Melt and Fusion..


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Snowboy;156048 said:


> Are you sure?:huh
> 
> Cargill clearlane material looks similar to a sand salt mixture in colour, and has a slight molasses odour to it.
> 
> Clear lane by Cargill.


Whats this Dave, Origionally Posted by you guessed it, YOU... LOL


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Yup. I've used both since then from two different suppliers. One in Hamilton called the brown stuff Clear lane but it wasn't from Cargil but innovative instead and was Magic salt. 

Oh ya got me good. Score one for tripple L. :salute:


----------

